# TMJ/Jaw issues in working dogs



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

I'm curious if any of you have experience with jaw issues, diseases, injuries, etc. that you can share. I'm specifically interested in dogs that do bitework, but all experiences are welcome.

One of my dog's jaw pops/clicks when it's opened. He's a 5 year old American Bulldog that's been doing Schutzhund since he was a puppy. The vet noticed the clicking, took x-rays and says he thinks it's TMJ dysplasia. I haven't seen the x-rays yet and plan to talk to him in more depth about it and whether it's safe to continue doing bitework with him, or whether the condition would impact his performance. I'll also likely get a 2nd opinion. I hadn't noticed anything wrong with the dog until the vet asked me some pointed questions. He's never refused food, but when he eats, he doesn't chew the kibble and sometimes throws his head back. And he drools incessently. Sadly - I figured he's just a bulldog and that's how he eats. He's also never shown signs of pain and is generally a VERY happy dog...but again, with dogs it's tough to know if/when they're in pain.

Anyway, again, I'd like to hear of any experiences you've had with jaw issues or if you've heard of issues dogs doing bitesports may be prone to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Fellow club member w/bulldogs had a male w/jaw problem...neurological. don't remember the name of it, but dog also drooled when eating, trouble opening mouth, etc. Hard to keep weight on him due to the problem, I believe was treated w/steroids, condition varied, sometimes improving, sometimes worse. Started at a young age, discontinued training because of it.
Sue


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I always recommend to working dog people to get an opinion of a board certified veterinary dentist. Their teeth and jaws are so important for their jobs, so I'd get a referral. Here's a listing of all the board certified veterinary dentists:

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/list/diplomates.cfm?CFID=11925128&CFTOKEN=11959606


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for the responses.

Sue - that sounds like it may have been an inflammatory disease called MMM (Masticatory Muscle Myositis) if it was treated with steroids.

Maren - thanks for the information. I got in touch with a friend of mine who works for a vet dentist and will likely bring him there after the follow up with my regular vet.

Any other experiences? I'm hoping the lack of responses indicates that working dogs don't suffer any more jaw issues than regular dogs. ;-)


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yes, my dog had a popping/ cracking in the jaw when we were training for a big trial, (so lots of training) I noticed it but never thought much of it until now. Very possibly could have been something and effected his work looking back, as there was an out of character moment at the time that some folks in attendance said looked like he had an injury. I still didn't make a connection or have concern until this post. Eventually it went away after I retired him... Which was soon after. I wonder if we started bitework again if it would resurface... 

Ps my dog was around the same age too but no funny eating that I can recall... Just remember the sudden onset of popping and then noticing it went away.


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your input Tracey. Glad the popping went away in your dog and hope it does the same in mine, although we'd love to keep working ours if we can. I was curious to hear if this is something that occurs with working dogs and/or something that shows up in bull breeds. I had a great discussion with a vet that trains at our club and she gave me several good maintenance suggestions. Heading back to my vet tomorrow and will keep you posted.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I kept working him for at least one more trial maybe two.. but they were both within the year I think? Definitely keep me posted on what you hear.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I experienced something similar in my dog (gsd) last year. The vet I saw at the time hinted at MMM, the symptoms sound very similar,,, painful eating, couldn't open his jaw more than a little in the early stages, a degree of discomfort quite evident etc. lasted for quite a few weeks with gradual progress.

As I had recently weaned the dog off steroids for a different (and likely unrelated issue), I treated only with metacam and added tramadol. I did not pursue investigation at the time seeing as I had spent enough on the damn dog,  so did not xray etc. Turns out the dog likely sprained his jaw....he was fine after a couple of months.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I wanted to add, I had yet another conversation this weekend with a bulldog owner... she said she took her dog to a osteopath just for "fun" and they realigned all kinds of things but one thing in particular they mentioned was the jaw was off... more than likely causing bad headaches and him not being able to open up his mouth all the way. She realigned it (and other) and he's like a new dog.

I wonder if this happens to dogs on hard sleeves only?

t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

tracey delin said:


> I wonder if this happens to dogs on hard sleeves only?


Nope, my dogs chiropractor as realigned their jaws at various times, and I know of other dogs who have had the same done. Some are Sch dogs, but some are suit only dogs, or were at least suit only at that time.

Actually, my retired, hasn't bit a suit in over a year other than a fun reach out and bite him on a decoy who was standing around petting her, dog had to have her jaw "tweaked" not to long ago. And the only thing she's been biting is kongs, bullysticks, etc.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Wow, great thread.... I had no idea this was such a common thing.... but suddenly I am hearing about it in a few different places/ sources. GREAT information!!! Wish I knew this years ago...

t


----------

